# Which size of wheels recommend for Seat IBIZA ???



## Yorch (Sep 19, 2001)

I'm planning to buy a new seat IBIZA, but
I want to change the wheels.
which size is the biggest to fit the IBIZA???
16" 17" or 18"
thanx


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: Which size of wheels recommend for Seat IBIZA ??? (Yorch)*

i don't think a 18" wheel could fit an ibiza. you could go for 17" but with a very small tire


----------



## silVeR6 (Dec 1, 1999)

*Re: Which size of wheels recommend for Seat IBIZA ??? (robertohead)*

I donna about 17s on it either....ibiza's have realy small wheel wells....not to mention the avarage size of STD wheel on it is a 14


----------



## Rallybug (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: Which size of wheels recommend for Seat IBIZA ??? (Yorch)*

The 1.8 20VT and/or Cupra R come with 6.0 x 16's as standard


----------



## Dr. Wagner (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Which size of wheels recommend for Seat IBIZA ??? (Yorch)*

I have the same idea and I think that a set of 17" wheels probably will mess up the ride.
Hey Yorch, where do you live? I live in Mexico City and I am planning to buy me an Ibiza. Send me an email (click on mu username) to exchange ideas.
See you!!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

17"ers are the largest I've seen on an Ibiza. But I've seen many Ibizas with 17"ers. The tire size, IIRC, is 215/40-17". I saw a really sweet Ibiza in Barcelona, Spain. It was a black with tints and 17" Mille Miglia Actions:








VERY SWEET!








My dream is to buy a new black Ibiza 100 Sport... *drool* Dunno if I can afford it though... Maybe I gotta try to get a job abroad, so I can buy one tax-free.


----------



## Yorch (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: Which size of wheels recommend for Seat IBIZA ??? (Son of a B...5er!)*

this wheels are pretty good, the tires I think that maybe a 215/45/17" could fit well,
because the 40's are so low. thanks

You are in Europe, maybe you can buy the new IBIZA Cupra 1.8 T 150 hp'zzzzz
check it!!! in http://www.seat.com and select Cupra Line, because in America 
we don't have news about the Cupra Line will be avaliable here.




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Which size of wheels recommend for Seat IBIZA ??? (Yorch)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
You are in Europe, maybe you can buy the new IBIZA Cupra 1.8 T 150 hp'zzzzz
check it!!! in http://www.seat.com and select Cupra Line, because in America 
we don't have news about the Cupra Line will be avaliable here.




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Yeah right like I had the money to buy even the Sport 100!!!















But: I saw an Ibiza Cupra _*R*_ in Barcelona. A red beast. Such a sleeper. Could you ever imagine there's 180 hp under the hood!?


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Which size of wheels recommend for Seat IBIZA ??? (Yorch)*

17" wheels will fit but they will kill the ride and handling unles you are really careful.
205/40/17 is the best size...but the tyres will most probably rub at the rear, and will hit the inner arches / gearbox / suspension components at the front if you have not got the perfect offset.
In terms of handling, I'd say that 6.5 or 7.0 x 16's were just about spot on with either a 195 or 205 tyre.
Don't forget the Ibiza is a small car and over-tyring it won't help the handling, it will hurt it!
I have no problems with traction with 195's and that's with a tuned 2.0 16v in the Cupra Sport, and can see no need to go wider than that..except for looks. I believe the new Ciupra R has 205's on 16" rims...so I guess this is as wide as I'd go...but this car has vastly different suspension settings and angles, so what works for the Cupra R doesn't mean it'll work for a Cupra or a basic model!
BTW, any bigger than 15" - and that includes the standard 16" SEAT wheels will prevent the computerised 4 wheel suspension slignment from being carried out easily, as the rear wheels fill the arches so well with 195/45/16's on that the rear wheels can't be spun with the alignment gauges fitted - there just isn't the room on that little bodyshell...they hit around the lower sill mounting on the inside of the rear wheels...and that's on the standard car! We experienced exactly this problem.
Glen.


----------



## sweGTI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: Which size of wheels recommend for Seat IBIZA ??? (Ess Three)*

a norwiegan guy have 18" momo and his car i lowered 2,5"


----------

